

Dropbox: DMCA Takedown in Personal Folders - chmars
http://i.imgur.com/s3avwcB.png

======
nickjackson
Link to the original tweet. He goes on to explain that the folder is private,
but had a shared link. Bit strange?

[https://twitter.com/darrellwhitelaw/status/45009647606079488...](https://twitter.com/darrellwhitelaw/status/450096476060794880)

~~~
chmars
Thanks!

I had the same issue some weeks ago but did not manage to create a screenshot
back then …

You can provide links to private files, I do it all the time. On the other
hand, I do not rely on Dropbox, I use it for temporary storage and as a
glorified temp folder only.

------
simonblack
I dropped Dropbox completely two years ago because I considered them to be
insecure and unsafe. (Like all the rest of cloud storage.)

I have since set up my own personal cloud. It's more secure and nobody else
has any control over it.

~~~
chmars
Are you sure that your own setup is more secure? Dropbox might be the wrong
comparison but there are without any doubt cloud storage services with
reasonable security … the necessary firewall configuration alone – you need a
DMZ if you want to host your own server at home – can be quite challenging if
you have no experience in the field.

------
joefarish
Do you have any more details on this? When did this happen?

~~~
chmars
See
[https://twitter.com/darrellwhitelaw/status/45009647606079488...](https://twitter.com/darrellwhitelaw/status/450096476060794880)
(from @nickjackson above).

It happened to me as well but I didn't manage to create a screenshot back
then. Dropbox should be blamed, however, as an American company, there's no
way around the DMCA I guess.

